# How to tell if someone rejects friend request on fb



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I've sent some people a friend request on facebook but haven't been accepted but can't tell if they've ignored and rejected the request or just haven't decided to add me yet or haven't seen the request. I just want to know how to tell if they've rejected it because I get mixed answers if I google this question.

It says that if they've ignored you then you should be able to send them another friend request. But other people are saying that with the new facebook layout even after ignoring a request it still shows the request has been sent and you still have the option of right clicking and canceling the request.

When I go on the people's page that I sent a request to I see that 1 friend request has been sent and cannot send them another. I can cancel the request as well. 

Not sure whether they've ignored it or not.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I think FB tries to prevent this from being obvious to those sending the friend request. Personally I don't know why it would matter. They'll either add you when they get the chance or not add you at all.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

As far as I'm aware it still says "Friend Request Sent"


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

If they've rejected the request their page will say "Add as Friend."

If they haven't acted on it yet it will say "Friend request sent"


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Sometimes it takes people 6+ months to accept my friend requests. I don't know if they just don't see it or what, but by the time they accept it I usually forget that I ever sent it.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Colton said:


> Sometimes it takes people 6+ months to accept my friend requests. I don't know if they just don't see it or what, but by the time they accept it I usually forget that I ever sent it.


This has happened to me too.


----------

